# Ground deer questions, I want to make some jerky or snack sticks or both....



## boiseque (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys, its been a while since I have been on here.  Long story short I got laid off for a bit and had to cut back on things, like internet.  I got back on at my old job and things are looking up again.

Ok so on to the question, I shot my first deer this year and took the trimmings in to a shop in town to have them grind it for me, butchered the rest with some help from my brother in law.  They added beef fat to the ground venison.  In talking to them it seems like it was about 10-15%.  Can I use this to make ground meat jerky and snack sticks?  I have read so much conflicting info on this and I dont want to waste any of my first deer, or any deer, experimenting.  Also if you have some good ground meat jerky and snack stick recipes I could use those as well.  Thanks in advance.

-Andy


----------



## que-ball (Nov 3, 2010)

First, congratulations on the job situation and the first deer!

I would recommend against using this meat for jerky, because the fat will likely render out and make a mess of your dehydrator.  I found that out the hard way myself, when I experimented with some summer sausage meat left at the bottom of my stuffer.  It should be fine for snack sticks in the smoker though. 

I can recommend the LEM snack stix, pepper stix, and trail bologna seasonings.  You can buy them premeasured for several different amounts of meat, from 2-25#.  Always taste test before stuffing the casings, so you can tweak it to your own taste preference.

Was I quick enough with my advice? LOL


----------



## boiseque (Nov 3, 2010)

Excellent advice Que-ball, thanks!  I will look into the LEM kits, I have some Hi-Mountain kits laying around from the last beef jerky making so I thought if I could use them I would.  I completely get what you are sayin about the fat rendering out and making a mess, that wouldnt be so good.  Thanks for the help and your advice was definitely fast enough buddy, thanks again!

-Andy


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

BoiseQue said:


> Excellent advice Que-ball, thanks!  I will look into the LEM kits, I have some Hi-Mountain kits laying around from the last beef jerky making so I thought if I could use them I would.  I completely get what you are sayin about the fat rendering out and making a mess, that wouldnt be so good.  Thanks for the help and your advice was definitely fast enough buddy, thanks again!
> 
> -Andy


That was excellent advise from Q-B.

You could also save money on the pre-mixes, and try my step by step for "Beef sticks" in my signature below.

They don't have to be "unstuffed" like I do them. The deer with the 15% beef fat should make it just about right.

Like Q-B said though, the jerky should be all meat--no fat.

Bear


----------



## boiseque (Nov 3, 2010)

awesome, thanks Bearcarver!  I will take a look at your link right now, by unstuffed I am assuming you mean no casing?  Might have to run to Cabelas at lunch time and get a jerky shooter, I love new toys!!  Thanks again brother, cheers!


----------

